# What do I do with a pomegranate?



## suziquzie (Nov 25, 2007)

What does one do with 1 pomegranite? Just eat it? Never had one.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 25, 2007)

Cut it in half, beat the snot out of it with a wooden spoon, get a seed spit cup, and enjoy.  I love pomegranates.  They are so good but really hard to do much with other than just eat it, IMO.  

According to the signs in Harris Teeter you can also soak them in water to get the seeds out, but beating the snot out of it is more fun and releases all sorts of aggression.


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2007)

Wouldn't beating it like that rupture the seeds?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 25, 2007)

GB said:


> Wouldn't beating it like that rupture the seeds?


Doesn't seem to and it's recommended by Bobby Flay (don't diss my Bobby ).  I did it to see what would happen and they really just fell out in tact.  If you are just going to eat them, it doesn't hurt them.  They really just fell out of the skin with no problems that I found.  And it kept my fingers from turning red when I did it that way.  

Come to think of it, it was less invasive that way because they just fell off the membrane rather than being pulled and popped.


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Rom (Nov 25, 2007)

i think when i was a kid i used to pick them out and eat them lol
but when i was in India, they made FRESH juice out of them OH yeah!...don't think one could give the same OH yeah satisfaction though LOl


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 25, 2007)

Just slice thru the skin, and pick the seeds. Then eat the seeds with a spoon. I love them, can eat tons of them. They are pretty lousy this year. Haven't had any really good ones. Should get better as season goes on.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 25, 2007)

take em out and decorate a cheesecake with them.

pomegranate juice is meant to be very refreshing.

When I was a kid, I used to love eating them but after a little while, my teeth would feel all fuzzy and my tongue would start to hurt.  Guess I could have a mild allergy to them as I disliked the flavour of commercial pomegranate juice and the pomegranate molasses they serve in restaurants.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 25, 2007)

First and foremost know that the juice is BAD to stain!!!!!  I cut mine in quarters and sqeeze into a strainer then stir the seeds around to release more juice.  I don't get eating the seeds - I wish I did.  When you drink the juice you can just tell it's so good for you!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 25, 2007)

First fill a big bowl of water cut the pomegranite in quarters put a each quarter under water in bowl and pull out seeds the skin will float to the top the seeds will float to the bottom and you will not stain your hands.Eat straight up or use in pork or poultry dishes or use as a garnish or in salads.Just taste them and you will know what to do


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 26, 2007)

And if you have never had them before, you don't know that the pretty red seeds have kind of bitter hard bits in the middle.  Don't crunch down on them too much, and swallow or spit, your choice.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

Uh is this goofy thing worth all the effort or should the kids and I go outside for one last baseball game?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> Uh is this goofy thing worth all the effort or should the kids and I go outside for one last baseball game?


Totally worth the effort.  Even Greek mythology contains praise for the pamogranite.


----------



## lulu (Nov 26, 2007)

I love it, best for me is  beating  those seeds over warm roast lamb that has been shredded on a plate and then scattered with some torn mint leaves.  Its DH's favourite way to eat roast lamb and I've spouted off about it several times here before


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 26, 2007)

How to eat a Pomegranate..

Cut off the crown(top with the stem) and discard. 

Slice the rind part the way through and turn upside down in a bowl of cold water.  Allow it to soak for 10 to 15 minutes.  The seeds should come out easily and sink to the bottom of the bowl.  Strain all the rind and membrane parts off the top and discard. You will be left with the wonderful seeds/juice sacks.  Don't worry about the little hard seed, it's a good source of fiber.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 26, 2007)

Making juice from one would be tough since it would yield very little amount.  Eating it is the best part.  Actually we used to grab them by the handfuls and shove them into our mouths as kids .  In India they were pretty abundant and they almost glistened like little gem stones.  So pretty and delish.  

We used it to garnish desserts like rice pudding.  The crunchy texture went very well with the smooth texture of the rice pudding.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't have the patience for the water thing.  I also don't like removing the seeds all at one time.  I prefer them to just come out as I eat them, when I'm ready.


----------



## CombatMedic (Nov 26, 2007)

go to pomwonderful.com  for some ideas other than just cracking it open and eating it.


----------



## Rom (Nov 26, 2007)

i saw a pomegranite yesterday at the fruit market *AU$4 for ONE :S*


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

How much is that US?

At $4 I better eat it and not throw it away...

Should it be in the fridge?


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgeous Baked Salmon with  White Sauce 

If you serve your baked salmon (or any fish, for that matter) with a white sauce try adding some pomegranate and red caviar for a visually stunning "Ommph" to the sauce.  Gorgeous!   Transluscent and reflects the light of the candles. Add them at the very end.


----------



## licia (Nov 26, 2007)

We just split them, pick out the seeds and eat them or put them in fruit salads or garnish other dishes. They are great and beautiful - like jewelry.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgeous and they reflect the light..........


----------



## stassie (Nov 26, 2007)

According to my little currency converter, $4 AU is $3.43 US. They sound nice, though!


----------



## Lynan (Nov 26, 2007)

lulu said:


> I love it, best for me is beating  those seeds over warm roast lamb that has been shredded on a plate and then scattered with some torn mint leaves. Its DH's favourite way to eat roast lamb and I've spouted off about it several times here before


 
Lulu...your Kiwiness is showing.  

And I agree, pomegranate seeds banged a la Nigella over lamb is the best! I make a salad of warm slices of lamb, rocket leaves, mint leaves, goats fetta, the seeds and a dressing of pomegranate molasses and olive oil. We have that often over summer so anyone who gets their hands on a pomegranate, give it a try!!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Another use to all the other yummy sounding recipes.  My aunt once made  pomegranate liqueur  that was to die for.  Basically she soaked pomegranate in vodka for several weeks and strained it.  Unique, visually appealing,  and tasty.


----------



## lulu (Nov 27, 2007)

Lynan said:


> Lulu...your Kiwiness is showing.
> 
> And I agree, pomegranate seeds banged a la Nigella over lamb is the best! I make a salad of warm slices of lamb, rocket leaves, mint leaves, goats fetta, the seeds and a dressing of pomegranate molasses and olive oil. We have that often over summer so anyone who gets their hands on a pomegranate, give it a try!!


 

ROFL.......its the furry brown skin that gave me away, huh? 

Oh that salad sounds GORGEOUS.  We'll be trying that!  

And Yes, Nigella does it so well!  I serve the salad she recoomend with it, chicory, avocado, mint, green pees....all pretty much the same.  I couldn't be without all her books bar the new one!


----------



## LMJ (Nov 27, 2007)

GAH! HERESY! To **** with Bobby Flay, especially if the hack can't get a pom open without destroying it! HACK! HACK!!!!!!!

Slice off the blossom and then at that point cut a cross deep enough to get JUST into the seeds. Finishing the second cut, twist the knife sideways to pry it open. Eat the good seeds, avoid the rotten ones (there are always some). Seeds that aren't tight, red and shiny are rotten. Avoid them like the plague. Peel and pry thru the tissues inside to get at the seeds by any means necessary, but a knife is rarely necessary. You'll mostly just be using your thumbs.

The seed inside each fruit is TOTALLY EDIBLE and an intrinsic part of eating a pom. Also a good bit of nutrition and fiber in there. They won't hurt dental work either, they're too soft.

They're a fun and delicious toy to enjoy during a favorite TV show. Just don't wear ANYTHING you love while eating one, the juice stains horribly, and you WILL get squirted at some point.

*pomegranate eater since age 9*

While I'm at it, quick lesson on picking one in a supermarket, since I've had to give this out several times to passersby.

The first thing to know is that varieties differ a bit. The most prevalent are enormous and have a thick, tight, glossy, bright red skin. These are fine. But the real jewels, for flavor, are the ugly ducklings of the pom bin. A bit smaller, they have rougher, darker skin, and often show healed scarring on the skin. These cultivars are harder to find and probably less profitable for commercial growers, but they consistently win on flavor. For ripeness, darker skin always wins between any two poms of equal character.

The other two rules go for any pom. First, the bruise test. If you feel any distinct bruising in the skin, put it down and look for another. As long as seeds aren't ruptured, these things will last for months. As soon as they're bruised and seeds pop, they start rotting from the inside out and can just ruin your day.

Secondly, there's the tap test. Again, we're testing for loose juice, which means rot. With the pom held right to your ear, tap a few times firmly with your index finger on the pom. Rotate and repeat at several spots. You want a hollow, resonant thunk. That's your best bet that you've got a good pom.

I hope this helps someone else enjoy this wonderful, often holy fruit in its purest form. 

EDIT: Slightly yellow fingertips are normal and will go away in 2-3 days. FYI.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, LMJ, I've  never been instructed on how to pick a "pom" out---thanks for your great advice... I will certainly use it............


----------



## LMJ (Nov 27, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> Wow, LMJ, I've  never been instructed on how to pick a "pom" out---thanks for your great advice... I will certainly use it............



You're very welcome! You should be able to get them VERY fresh where you are! I'm jealous!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

Suzi, when you're waiting for your husband to come home so he can install your new oven, why not just make one of these to pass the time!!
Champagne & pomegranate juice - Recipe - Taste.com.au


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

MMMMM sounds lovely! Maybe I could make a few of them, but then I'd probably burn myself after the stove was in........


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe best stick to the one glass then!! ROFL


----------



## Rom (Nov 27, 2007)

ok...so did u have it yet??? LOL


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

No! The thing is still sitting on the counter intimidating me!!! 
Now I have 2 pages of direction on what to do with it and my brain is on information over load. 
I had a dream last night that I cut it open and it was yellow inside and tasted like cotton candy. I'm dreaming about fruit!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 27, 2007)

Look if you have never tried it, just break it open following probably the most detailed of the posts and try it. If you don't like it in its natural state, you probably aren't going to want to cook it or juice it or ever see one again!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I can't bang on it now... I'll wake the rest of the kids and then I'll actually have to go to "work" !!!! I got up late today and lost my playtime!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> How much is that US?
> 
> At $4 I better eat it and not throw it away...
> 
> Should it be in the fridge?


I got them at Wal-Mart for $1.50 last week.  Just depends on where you get them.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

LMJ said:


> GAH! HERESY! To **** with Bobby Flay, especially if the hack can't get a pom open without destroying it! HACK! HACK!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Slightly yellow fingertips are normal and will go away in 2-3 days. FYI.


I've never had yellow or red fingertips from eating pomogranites in the close to 40 years I've been eating them AND, I had heard of the smack method before I saw Bobby Flay do it.  I actually thought it was funny that he showed how to do in on television the way I had done it in the 4th grade.  A man that owns that many restaurants and has more than a couple television shows is far from a HACK!


----------



## LMJ (Nov 27, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> I've never had yellow or red fingertips from eating pomogranites in the close to 40 years I've been eating them AND, I had heard of the smack method before I saw Bobby Flay do it.  I actually thought it was funny that he showed how to do in on television the way I had done it in the 4th grade.  A man that owns that many restaurants and has more than a couple television shows is far from a HACK!



Commercial success doesn't mean you're not a hack. Uwe Boll still gets to direct movies, after all. 

REALLY, though? Your fingertips don't turn yellow at all? 

Mine always do, it's from something in the skin/pith that gets squeezed out while prying the fruit open.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

LMJ said:


> Commercial success doesn't mean you're not a hack. Uwe Boll still gets to direct movies, after all.
> 
> REALLY, though? Your fingertips don't turn yellow at all?
> 
> Mine always do, it's from something in the skin/pith that gets squeezed out while prying the fruit open.


Whoever Uwe Boll is.  Sounds like some dirty word in hiding.  

No, my fingers have never turned yellow but then again, I have nails and I'm not going to break one attempting to pry a piece of fruit open.  Why take that time or chance?  Beating the seeds out they don't turn red either.  

I happen to be a big fan of Bobby's and considering he's not got hours to slowly pick seeds from a pomegranate,  I think him beating it is just fine with me.  Ever seen a room full of 4th graders beating pomegranates with wooden spoons?  It's fun.  

Everyone has their own methods.  Yours work for you but they aren't the definitive "have to do it this way" method.  I like mine, others like the water trick.  It's preference.


----------



## LMJ (Nov 27, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> No, my fingers have never turned yellow but then again, I have nails and I'm not going to break one attempting to pry a piece of fruit open.  Why take that time or chance?  Beating the seeds out they don't turn red either.



Ah, that explains it then.

Uwe Boll: he's a Hollywood director. Bloodrayne, Postal, etc.
Uwe Boll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well, and we're each free to proselytize for our preference. I'll do so vociferously for mine. 

The Bobby Flay thing, well, if he entertains you, great. I don't want to drag the thread into an argument about him, my opinion's out there and we could have an entire thread devoted to celebrity chefs we love or hate (actually, there probably are quite a few).


----------



## Lynan (Nov 27, 2007)

How to Cut Open a Pomegranate

How to cut open a pomegranate if y'all are not into banging it.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

My goodness..........what an interesting thread!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah no kidding! 2 pages on the ins and outs and overs and unders of pomegranites!

And still it sits on the counter.......


----------



## Rom (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL @  And still it sits on the counter.......


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

LMJ said:


> Ah, that explains it then.
> 
> Uwe Boll: he's a Hollywood director. Bloodrayne, Postal, etc.
> Uwe Boll - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Actually we couldn't.  The forum frowns on the putting down of Food Network stars.

And what religion are you trying to convert me to?

proselytize \PROS-uh-luh-tyz\, _intransitive verb_:
*1.* To induce someone to convert to one's religious faith.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 27, 2007)

Lynan said:


> How to Cut Open a Pomegranate
> 
> How to cut open a pomegranate if y'all are not into banging it.


Too much work for a $1 item (that's what they were down to tonight).  But I'll give that guy props for having that kind of time and patience.


----------



## bigjimbray (Nov 27, 2007)

Like Kitchenelf said watch the juice because they really stain your clothes. Pomegranate
jelly is really growing in popularity, I will be making some in january. My brother has or
had a great big tree of them and it was loaded this year, I lost out I did`nt get one piece
of fruit off that tree and alot of other people in our family was disappointed , same thing
happened to my sister and her tree. you give people permission to take some fruit then
they strip it. well I will go to the store and buy some juice.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

I always cut mine into segments like an orange, dolling out a couple of segments at a time. I could make a pomegranate last for days that way when I was a kid. Sitting on the back step trying to spit the pips into the grass as I went.  Ahhhh....


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

So I guess after all this, my DH knows a thing or 2 about the silly fruit! Who knew!
When he was a kid he lived in California awhile and would pick them on the way home from school, bang 'em open, and get home covered red for his poor single dad to fight the stains! Knowing the man (rest his soul)  my guess is they all just got new shirts......


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

Pomegranites taste like a dry, not very good orange. 
Case closed.
Thanks everyone! I'm glad it was free. I'd hate to pay for that.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

Haha!! Maybe that's why I ate it like an orange!! Say your one wasn't good tho cos they should be juicy.  If it's dry, its a dud.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

DUD DUD DUD DUD DUD DUD


----------



## Rom (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah they are juicy, u left it on the counter too long LOLLL


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, they are not very good this year. The pomogranete should be Very juicy and sweet, but tangy, a hit of sourness, not like what they've got this year in Cubs'. The good pomogranete should be like a ruby. I love them.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 30, 2007)

1)  It's better to get the seeds out submerged, not by beating them.
2)  Pomegranates are the food of the gods, there's almost nothing you can't do with them.  I've got an awesome glaze I make out of it for turkeys, just for one of a billion examples.
3)  Pomegranate crops this year are very subpar.  The ones I see at the store are about the size of a medium apple this year.  They are supposed to be the size of a large grapefruit.  I've seen some good ones this year, but it's been ahrd to find
4)  They taste nothing like oranges.  They are anything but dry. 
5)  They are so loaded with nutrients it's not even funny.  THey rank right up there with cranberries in terms of their nutritional value.
6)  For as good as poms are, bottled pom juice is frickin' nasty.  I have never understood why.


----------



## affable_artist (Dec 17, 2007)

I know this thread is about a month old, but I found an interesting recipe that calls for "pomegranate cells" and I'm just not sure where to find those (or how to get them out of the fruit). It sounds like a lot of work to get the hard seed out - but I'm sure it's well worth it. Does anyone know if there is any other way to buy just the "pomegranate cells"? I looked briefly at the grocery but ended up buying the fruit instead.

Thanks!


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 17, 2007)

It only takes a few minutes to get everything out of a pomegranate.  It seems more labor intensive than it is simply because it requires a couple more tools.

As to getting them pre-packaged?  I'd highly recommend against it.  They're not only very fragile, but also have a very short shelf life once they've been pried from the fruit casing itself.


----------



## affable_artist (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks poppinfresh! I've been opting out of anything pre-packaged since I started cooking regularly for myself. I figure if I'm going to go to the lengths of choosing my ingredients (rather than choosing a meal at a restaurant), I might as well go for the gusto!

I love pomegranates - so I will be learning some new techniques it seems!

thanks again!


----------



## crankin (Dec 19, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> What does one do with 1 pomegranite? Just eat it? Never had one.


 
I tried that once - it was extremely bitter. I would not recommend it. I think that you can juice it or use the arils in cooking - although I do not know how exactly for either one.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 19, 2007)

crankin said:


> I tried that once - it was extremely bitter. I would not recommend it. I think that you can juice it or use the arils in cooking - although I do not know how exactly for either one.


 

Problem with sugestion like this is in fact, that you tried it "once".

I eat pomagranats regularly 3-4 a week, or so. And if you buy them when they are not ripe, they will be horible, like any other fruit. But if you get them ripe and ready the seeds, or whatever they called are like dark Rubies sweet and tangy, very juicy, absolutely delicios.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Dec 19, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Problem with sugestion like this is in fact, that you tried it "once".
> 
> I eat pomagranats regularly 3-4 a week, or so. And if you buy them when they are not ripe, they will be horible, like any other fruit. But if you get them ripe and ready the seeds, or whatever they called are like dark Rubies sweet and tangy, very juicy, absolutely delicios.



^This.  I think the biggest problem with pomegranates is that so few people understand them, know what they're supposed to taste like, or know what to do with them.  The pom industry has done a pretty good job the last couple of years of teaching people HOW to take one apart, but not so much with educating people on what to normally expect when they eat one, how to find a good one, or what you can do with it.


----------



## crankin (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, yes, I did only try it once. And no, I really do not know much in the way of finding good pomegranates / ripeness and preparation. I was just offering my own personal experience to the original poster.


----------



## bigjimbray (Dec 20, 2007)

This is the problem with this fruit, just like any other fruit you are not familiar with. that
is I know about pomeagranates, because I live here a in california where we have alot of
them grown, but if you gave me a paw-paw there would be alot of people including me
that would`nt know anything about them. But to a person where they are grown down
in the south it would be second nature to that person. I was once given 3 gallons of
juice that I made jelly out it and shared with girl that gave it to me.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 20, 2007)

Juice of what? Pomogranate?
A lot of stores, especially, better ones, have produce people train to help. And they usually do well. Thing with frit at hand, right now the stores finally started to get ripe ones in. Last night I had couple of pomogranets that were exelent. Before they were all "green", but the ones last night were finaly absolutely wonderfull.


----------

